# [SOLVED] Generals &amp; Zero Hour (unable to load game)



## carrom_art (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, 

Got problem in loading up the game with below error message ((despite install/uninstall several times)) :-

_game.dat has stopped working

Problem details:-
Problem Event Name : APPCRASH
Application Name : game.dat
Application Version : 0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp : 3e26164c
Fault Module Name : ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version : 6.1.7600.16385
Fault Module Timestamp: 4a5bdb3b
Exception Code : c0000005
Exception Offset : 00037075_

Fyi - Previously the game (both Generals & Generals ZH) can be played until recently I got both uninstalled due to map-hack file given by my colleague which caused the game to hang.

Below are my Lappy specs:
Win 7 Home
I7 Q740 1.73 GHz
ATI Mobility HD 5850
6GB RAM
500 GB SATA

Any Idea?

TQ


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Generals & Zero Hour (unable to load game)*

Hi there. Welcome to TSF.

It is possible that during installation/uninstallation of the game and/or the map-hack you used, some files were left over and are causing problems. Try uninstalling the game with Revo Uninstaller, reinstall and see if it will load.


----------



## carrom_art (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Generals & Zero Hour (unable to load game)*

Hi, 

Thx for the advice but this still doesn't work..
Fyi - Have even run RegCure but problem still persist and yes this is an original CD.

Look forward for any favorable help. 

p/s - Hopefully don't have to format the lappy and get to play ZH.


----------



## carrom_art (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Generals & Zero Hour (unable to load game)*

Please close this Thread as the issue has now resolved by reformat the laptop.

TQ


----------

